# Matt Hume



## JDenz (Dec 15, 2002)

Matt Hume is back and he is back with a win.  All right he was always one of my favorite fighters


----------



## ace (Dec 15, 2002)

Matt is A Good Fighter


----------



## JDenz (Dec 15, 2002)

Yep I wonder if he will still be able to judge Pride if he is back in the fighting game.


----------



## J-kid (Dec 23, 2002)

Ive talked to matt hume befor,  He is a good fighter also runs amc when he is around and not training a fighter.


----------



## Angus (Dec 23, 2002)

He doesn't really do much at AMC, though, and never really did. Taught the Pankration classes at one point, but I haven't seen him teach a class in years. Because of that, they don't even teach Pankration at AMC anymore, just "submission wrestling". And yes, they are different.

It's good to see him back fighting, however. He's a good fighter and still has plenty left in him despite his previous injuries. I remember having to spar him a couple years back....yikes!


----------



## JDenz (Dec 23, 2002)

Ya I hope I get to see him fight a few more times.


----------

